# Should i do these windows 7 optional updates?



## Eric4753

There are 3 optional updates 

1.nVidia - Display, Other hardware - NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT
Download size: 188.2 MB

2.nVidia - Network - NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Download size: 582 KB
nVidia Network software update released in August, 2010\

3.Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2709981)
Download size: 413 KB

Should i install these optional updates? because i heard that some optional updates can hurt your computer more than it can help.


----------



## jamesd1981

I would never use windows auto updates, it usually creates more problems than it solves and it is an endless list of pretty useless updates.

Find out what updates you need and download them manually, for example your nvidia geforce graphics drivers is available below.

http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/win7-winvista-64bit-301.42-whql-driver-uk.html


----------



## Eric4753

I do not have auto update on. I went on to the website and found the new driver update should i download it from there? ps: i am american so if you would give me the link for the US not UK thanks. here is the link will this update it? http://www.geforce.com/drivers

info.GeForce 9400 GT
Latest Driver Version: 301.42

will this hurt my computer at all?


----------



## Eric4753

bump/


----------



## Darren

Yeah you should. I've used Windows automatic update for over a year and it's never been an issue. Actually really helpful in most cases.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Only with XP did I have issues when downloading VGA drivers from Windows Update. Vista and 7 are much better about them. But in any case, I install all available updates.


----------



## wolfeking

I personally never install updates unless it fixes an issue I am having. One thing I am 100% on never doing is drivers from windows. get them from the device manufacturer, especially graphics drivers.


----------



## Eric4753

Ok i was going to download the driver from the nividia website l. So it won't hurt anything and it will only help right? Or should i download the update from windows update?


----------



## Aastii

Neither will hurt, but I would get it from nvidia over windows update


----------



## voyagerfan99

wolfeking said:


> I personally never install updates unless it fixes an issue I am having. One thing I am 100% on never doing is drivers from windows. get them from the device manufacturer, especially graphics drivers.





Aastii said:


> Neither will hurt, but I would get it from nvidia over windows update



The drivers that appear in Windows Update do come from the manufacturer. However video drivers I personally would personally get directly from the manufacturer instead.


----------



## Eric4753

ok thanks it didn't really change much but better safe than sorry thanks for all your help


----------

